# White Pumpkin Pie



## tropics (Oct 11, 2019)

Had a small White Pumpkin so I decided to roast it for pie.
White Pumpkin






Cut in half remove seeds





Roast in oven at 350°F till you can stick a fork in it





Let cool remove skin & puree it





Add spices evaporated milk blend





I used store bought crust for these
fill with the mix





Bake at 350°F for about 1 hour





Have a slice after dinner





Thanks for watching
Richie


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 11, 2019)

Richie's on a Roll!
Knocking some danged fine food out here Bro, very nice.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 11, 2019)

I don't normally eat desserts, but that pie looks mighty inviting Richie. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Johnny Ray (Oct 11, 2019)

Looks great and I bet they smelled great while baking. My favorite. 
Just needed homemade whipped cream!

Johnny Ray


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 11, 2019)

Looks great. How did the taste compare with standard orange pumpkin.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 11, 2019)

I LOVE all things pumpkin! Pies, muffins, cookies and even soup. Your pie looks great!


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 11, 2019)

Dang, those pies look good! We ate the last of a home baked dessert last night...and I've got the fixin's for pumpkin pie. Thanks for the inspiration, Richie.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 11, 2019)

My favorite pie! Outstanding Richie! That came out real nice. If I made one, I'd have to eat it all myself cuz mama wont eat it. ...Maybe that might not be such a bad thing!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 11, 2019)

Nice like a good pumpkin pie.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 11, 2019)

Awesome!!
Don't think I ever saw a White Pumpkin!!
Bet that was Tasty!
Like.

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 11, 2019)

tropics said:


> Thanks for watchin



AND! How did it Taste?...JJ


----------



## tropics (Oct 11, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Richie's on a Roll!
> Knocking some danged fine food out here Bro, very nice.


Chile Thank you I was surprised to see the inside so white.Brown sugar and the rest of the Pumpkin Pie spice mix,makes it look almost the same as a regular Pumpkin.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 11, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> I don't normally eat desserts, but that pie looks mighty inviting Richie.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Chris Thank you I have been eating more deserts then I should.Thanks for the Point I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 11, 2019)

Johnny Ray said:


> Looks great and I bet they smelled great while baking. My favorite.
> Just needed homemade whipped cream!
> 
> Johnny Ray


Johnny Ray Thank you the house did have that smell that just makes ya want to stay. 
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 11, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Looks great. How did the taste compare with standard orange pumpkin.


Hawg It taste pretty much the same,I don't make mine as sweet as the stores do.
Richie


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 11, 2019)

Looks great and thanks for the Taste update. I've seen those White Pumpkins locally and was wondering what kind of pie it made...JJ


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 11, 2019)

Nice . I thought maybe you made the white pumpkin pie to go with the white polish , and the regular pumpkin goes with the smoked ? Lol. 
You got it goin on , good to see you enjoying the new house .


----------



## tropics (Oct 11, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> I LOVE all things pumpkin! Pies, muffins, cookies and even soup. Your pie looks great!


J Thank you I liked this an sweet tatter pie is another one of my favorites.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 11, 2019)

noboundaries said:


> Dang, those pies look good! We ate the last of a home baked dessert last night...and I've got the fixin's for pumpkin pie. Thanks for the inspiration, Richie.


Ray Hope you aren't in the area with the fires.Thank ou weather is good for baking now.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 11, 2019)

browneyesvictim said:


> My favorite pie! Outstanding Richie! That came out real nice. If I made one, I'd have to eat it all myself cuz mama wont eat it. ...Maybe that might not be such a bad thing!



Erik Thank you you can make small ones,I freeze the filling I have left & when I want I make another.Their is always Ramekins make it like a custard.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 11, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice like a good pumpkin pie.
> 
> Warren


Warren Thank you & thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 11, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Awesome!!
> Don't think I ever saw a White Pumpkin!!
> Bet that was Tasty!
> Like.
> ...


Bears like Pumpkins Brother John I have seen them in a store never thought about getting one,niece brought one to our house as a center piece.So I gave it a try and it is tasty yummy thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 11, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> AND! How did it Taste?...JJ



JJ Thanks you sounding a little anxious Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 11, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Nice . I thought maybe you made the white pumpkin pie to go with the white polish , and the regular pumpkin goes with the smoked ? Lol.
> You got it goin on , good to see you enjoying the new house .


Rich Thanks glad to be back to normal sorta,I may have to think about what to wear while doing different cooks LOL Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## xray (Oct 11, 2019)

Looks delicious Richie! Love pumpkin pie and can’t wait to eat some.

As much as I like it, I can’t get into all the other pumpkin stuff...coffee, cereal etc etc etc.

Like!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 11, 2019)

tropics said:


> JJ Thanks you sounding a little anxious Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
> Richie



I was. You laid out these beautiful pics and great instructions, then ended with, " Thanks for Watching "? I re-read the post three times to see if I missed how it tasted...JJ


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 11, 2019)

tropics said:


> I may have to think about what to wear while doing different cooks


Short ,, and low cut . LOL .


----------



## tropics (Oct 12, 2019)

xray said:


> Looks delicious Richie! Love pumpkin pie and can’t wait to eat some.
> 
> As much as I like it, I can’t get into all the other pumpkin stuff...coffee, cereal etc etc etc.
> 
> Like!



Joe Thank you all the holidays are getting close,I know my oven will be getting a work out.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 12, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> I was. You laid out these beautiful pics and great instructions, then ended with, " Thanks for Watching "? I re-read the post three times to see if I missed how it tasted...JJ


----------

